# Spring Engineering Calculator



## PlanetSpring (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this site, but just wanted to share some information about spring engineering calculators. I'm not sure how many of you are involved in spring design or spring making, but I have some calculators that are helpful in taking some of the tedious mathematics out of spring design. They require only 3-4 pieces of input information, and generate 19 outputs.

http://planetspring.com/pages/compression-spring-calculator-coil-calculator.php
Compression Spring Calculator

http://planetspring.com/pages/extension-spring-calculator-extension-spring-calculation.php
Extension Spring Calculator

http://planetspring.com/pages/torsion-spring-calculator-torsion-spring-calculation.php
Torsion Spring Calculator

I you have any spring questions, send them my way! I'd be happy to help!


----------

